# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  crottes blanches, sèches et friables

## esiocnarf

on me pose la question suivante

une vieille chienne de 13/14 ans berger allemand très maigre et très affamée ne grossit pas malgré 2 énormes gamelles par jour : pates, boite et croquettes spéciales 
Elle fait des crottes blanches, friables .... difficiles à expulser

cette chienne retirée il y a un an environ ne grossit pas malgré un appétit d'ogre

auriez vous une idée d'aliments ou compléments alimentiares à donner????

----------


## corinnebergeron

Ce type de crottes n'est pas dû à un excès de calcium ? J'ai eu ce pb il y a bien longtemps avec ma chienne GRIBOUILLE je croyais bien faire en lui donnant "trop" de rotules de veau ...

----------


## Poupoune 73

ça ressemble en effet à l'évacuation d'un surplus de calcium, comme un os. par contre les pâtes c'est du blé, le chien est un carnivore, elle risque pas de se retaper avec ce qu'elle mange, c'est totalement inadapté!

----------


## esiocnarf

j'ai posé la question, elle ne mange jamais d'os...

----------


## Houitie

De bonnes croquettes (meme humidifiées si elle a du mal à manger) ou un passage au barf devrait arranger le truc. 
C'est quoi "croquettes spéciales" parce que la majorité des croquettes véto spécifiques contiennent beaucoup de céréales.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pas moyen qu'elle les vole quelque part ? (les os)
Parce que c'est vraiment typique.
D'autre part pour la retaper ajouter non pas des nouilles mais du gras, de la viande grasse.

Le surplus d'amidon risque surtout de dépasser ses capacités de digestion, donc de fatiguer l'organisme pour au final ... rien.

----------


## Noemie-

elle a ptet un soucis de digestibilité aussi.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Tu crois qu'elle est peu digeste ?  :: 


 ::

----------


## esiocnarf

croquettes recommandées par le véto, qu'elle n'a aucun mal à manger, c'est une goinffre... elle mange tout ce qu'elle peut!
la FA cuisine pour ses chiens, ils ont une alimentation équilibrée avec de la viande fraiche ou des boites mélangées avec légumes, pates  
et des croquettes en supplément 
c'est une chienne qui a subi de nombreuses carences alimentaires , qui ne sortait jamais d'un 3ème étage... elle a surement un problème de métabolisme, 
en dehors de ça elle est joyeuse, aime se promener, et ne pose aucun problème

je demande à cette personne plus d'infos sur son alimentation....

----------


## Houitie

> la FA cuisine pour ses chiens, ils ont une alimentation équilibrée avec de la viande fraiche ou des boites mélangées avec légumes, pates  
> et des croquettes en supplément


Désolée, ce n'est pas contre toi hein, mais je ne vois pas comment ce régime peut être équilibré. Un chien ça mange de la viande donc là dans ce qui tu cites il y a des légumes, des céréales... et pour les boites ça dépend aussi de quelles boites il s'agit parce que mis à part quelques unes spécifiques et très chères c'est pas terrible. 
Perso j'iria chez le véto pour analyse de selles et prise de sang.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Quand j'ai un reste de pâtes je le donne aux chiens, deux le digèrent parfaitement (c'est rare hein, mon mari vide très bien sa gamelle !) mais ma vieille abricot me les restituent sous forme de selles blanches en effet mais pas sèches et friables. A mon avis c'est vraiment un pb de calcium.

Et les croquettes "spéciales" "recommandées par le véto" faut voir la compo, si ce sont des RC ce sont des céréales en priorité ... quoique j'ai toujours vu "à la sortie" l'excès de céréales sous forme d'une grosse quantité d'excréments pas nécessairement bizarres ...

----------


## Poupoune 73

faut vraiment arrêter de croire que parce que c'est venu par les vétos, c'est bien

----------


## Houitie

Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit, je pense qu'il faut une visite véto pour trouver ou est le probleme mais pas prendre des croquettes véto, je n'ai peut être pas été assez claire, désolée.

----------


## esiocnarf

le véto c'est déjà fait plusieures fois.... c'est pourquoi elle me pose la question , j'ai cherché sur Google, et comme je n'ai rien trouvé de + que ce que vous dites et ce que le véto a dit... je vais lui donner le lien...

----------


## surmulot

Oui un gastro enterologue les selles pales couleur mastic peuvent aussi etre dues a un pb de pancreas surtout si le chien maigrit. De plus 13 ans cest un bel age pr un BA, peu y parviennent

----------


## lily130/8

> Les selles décolorées ça peut être associé à un problème au niveau des voies biliaires, de mémoire (ou du foie en tout cas). Il faudrait explorer ça.
> 
> Et si elle mange beaucoup sans grossir il faut explorer un problème de malassimilation aussi.


+1, les selles sont colorées par la bile, donc les selles blanches c'est souvent un problème hépatique

----------


## Noemie-

> Tu crois qu'elle est peu digeste ?


Non mais pour de vrai y'a des tests de digestibilité des graisses et des amidons  ::  

Y'a le pancréas qui peut être touché aussi.

Bref véto quoi  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

merci à vous toutes

----------


## Poupoune 73

ce qui ne change quand même rien au fait que son alimentation n'est absolument pas adaptée à sa nature de carnivore...

----------


## corinnebergeron

Surtout avec un vieux chien qui a ses habitudes et ses goûts ... le régime adopté pour un vieil animal en fin de vie ou presque est parfois ... surprenant ! dixit la proprio d'un vieux chat IRC qui adore le poulet ..pané pour la panure surtout ! et qui vit aussi bien que possible !

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Arrivés à un certain âge, ou avec des pathologies lourdes, je leur laisse aussi la bride sur le cou niveau alimentation... J'ai eu une mémé de 14 ans que je laissais manger presque n'importe quoi sur la fin, pourvu qu'elle mange seulement... Mais l'exemple n'est pas bon, car elle était en fin de vie (délai en jours), et qu'une alimentation inadaptée ne pouvait pas lui faire plus de mal qu'aucune alimentation.

----------

